# 96 Altima Clutch Change



## menuet (Aug 20, 2012)

This is a first-time DIY for me. I bought the clutch kit, and my Altima is outside lifted on two jack stands in the front.

I have a really rough idea of how I'm going to do this. I don't mind it take some time and splitting the work up into 5 days or so, either. Also, I will have the help of my brother who has a lot of experience working with Hondas, but he's asking that I keep his involvement to a minimum, but I think just because he figures I'd make him do all of it.

Here's what I (think that I) know, sorry if these aren't logical groupings for mechanic types, it's just how I seem to be categorizing it in my mind:

1. Get the car off the ground
-I already feel so good for this one. I wish it were the most difficult step.

2. Remove BOTH tires and driveshafts
- Is it possible to do this job by just dropping the trans on the drivers side?
- After I remove the axle nut with my brand new 36mm socket, what's the most efficient way to get the rotor out of the way? E.g., what specific steps do I need to do here to slide the driveshaft out?

3. Drain the transmission fluid.
- I think I was reading somewhere that for this car you actually don't have to. Could someone confirm this? I did it already, though, so this would just be for future reference. I know that now I'm going to have to put more in. Can I get away with just oil or do I need to use the 80-100W gear oil?

4. Unbolt the transmission.
- This is by far the scariest step for me. I would appreciate it if someone could let me know the best way to do it. In fact, I don't even know the bolt positions. I have been looking for a diagram on the net to no avail. Does the FSM have it?
- Also, does a jack actually have to be applying slight pressure to the trans before this step takes place? I could be completely misunderstanding something, but won't there be a lot of pressure for the trans to just "drop" otherwise and be very difficult to remove existing bolts?
- Can I use 2 small jack stands to keep it up while I work the clutch?

5. Remove and replace the clutch
- Is the flywheel something that will be easily accessible? I was reading a few recommendations, and I know most people either want it machined or replaced, but I think I'm going to clean it and emery board it. What's the best way to clean it?
- I have the alignment tool in my clutch kit, I'll take any help or suggestions at this point, but I feel like this basic part of the clutch installation my brother won't mind helping me with himself in case you feel like it's otherwise nothing special. But seriously, I'd love to learn more if you could spare it!

6. Rebolt transmission
- Holy frap! Is this step really about jacking the trans back up and take the time to bolt it back into the original locations?

7. Replace driveshafts and tires
- Is this going to be as easy as taking it out? Is there some trick I should know beforehand?

8. Fill trans oil
- From what I've read online, the fill bolt seems to be on the opposite side of the transmission from the drain plug. I will fill this until some of it squirts back out of the hole. Am I right in knowing that it's like a gallon + pint of oil?

9. Lower car

10. Does it work?
- Are there any special steps I have to do before I start using the car? Some kind of warmup process or something in the computer I need to "reset?"

This is a LOT of crap. Thank you guys so much for all the help. In case it's not evident, yep, I am new to the car maintenance world. :newbie: I've changed a few tires and changed my oil, as well as assisted in a lot of other things my friends and brother have done, but this is my first serious project. I know that a clutch change is not easy by any means, but my brother would have told me to take it into a shop if he really felt like I couldn't figure it out with a bit of help from him and a LOT of very useful help from the Internet and folks like you.

If there are blatant steps that I'm missing or a concept I'm failing to grasp, would you help me out there, too? Thank you very much again guys. I'm really looking to use this as a major learning and bonding experience.


----------

